
Importance of Backups - putnam
http://michaelkimsal.com/blog/blog/2016/11/24/importance-of-backups/
======
f_allwein
Are there any good resources pointing out the importance of backups, and maybe
some advice how to do them, to the average user? I was looking recently after
a colleague had his laptop stolen, with no backups.

